# Habanero and Serrano peppers... what to do?



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a large amount (for me) of habanero and serrano peppers to process now that frost is here. What would you do with all these? Any suggestions for recipes for pepper sauces or what else would you do?

thanks!


----------



## standles (Apr 12, 2013)

I dehydrated mine and along with thai and jalapeno peppers ground them into "devil dust" for use in HOT sauces and rubs. :grit:

Steven


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

I dehydrated mine..then once dehydrated I put into my food processor made into a powder..

Make sure you use gloves when handling any of those hot peppers:nono: I made the mistake of thinking I could just deseed them without gloves and paid dearly fir hours in pain Ive never had before!:grit:


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Hot Pickled Eggs

8 hard cooked eggs-peeled
12 jalapenos or 16 serrano peppers
3 garlic cloves, sliced
5 cups vinegar
4 TBSP. canning salt (like Morton's Kosher salt or their "canning" salt)

Slit each pepper with gloves on. Put eggs, peppers, garlic into a nice large glass container that will fit in your fridge.

Boil the salt and vinegar and pour over. Keeps 2 weeks in fridge.

Hotter Than He__ Sauce
Yield: 9 1/2 pints Pressure canned. I don't recall where I got this recipe. It's HOT.

Place the following list of ingredients into a food processor and whirl all together.

1 15 oz. can tomato sauce
3 29 oz. cans tomato sauce
24 Habenero peppers whole
4 onions
1 green bell pepper
1 red bell pepper
3 cloves garlic

Next, add to the above mix 1 cup vinegar, 1 cup water and 2 tsp. salt. Whirl again.

Yield 9 1/2 pints. Pressure can 50 minutes at whatever the appropriate amount of lbs. of pressure is right for your altitude


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

Dehydrated my extra peppers here. Along with the wearing gloves you also need good ventilation. You can feel it in your lungs when the peppers are being dehydrated. Some place is read to do it out side. Sadly we are expected to get snow so that won't work here today. &#128542;


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

My BIL makes what he calls "monster Mash". 1/3 ripe hobenaro,1/3 carrot,1/3 white spanish onion. Grate all and add enough olive oil to give it a fine coating,Add minced garlic to taste pack in jars and cover w/1/2 cider vinegar and water.Some times I add 1 teaspoon to an egg on toast sandwich and YOU ARE AWAKE!! you will not need coffee!
Also, at the end of the season I take the fruit,plants,leaves and stems and dry.Once dry grind into a fine powder and use on next years garden.Bugs,worms and even rabbits stay away once they get a taste of it.It must be reapplies after each rain.It does not effect the taste of your crop. It's the best thing for corn.Just apply on the silt when wet with morning dew and wa-la! No corn worms!

Wade


----------



## semimoonman (Oct 31, 2012)

I love fermented hot sauce. Seed the pepper for a mellower hot sauce; if you want it really hot, just stem them and cut them in half. Put them in a jar with a few cloves of garlic. Pour a 2% brine by weight over them (a scale that converts to metric is wicked helpful here--2g kosher/sea salt and 100g filtered/non-chlorinated water). Keep the peppers and garlic submerged with a weight (a ziplock bag full of the same 2% brine works in a pinch). Let it sit at room temp for a month or so in an out of the way place. When all the peppers are softened, blend with an immersion blender. 

This is the best stuff ever.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I grind my dehydrated peppers in a coffee grinder completely sealed in a large plastic bag. I operate the grinder through the plastic and the hot pepper "devil dust" stays inside the bag.


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

thanks to all of you for your suggestions... I will try them in the next few days... I have lots so am eager to try many different ways. You never know what I might have for trying next year too.


----------



## The_rpp (Oct 19, 2013)

DO NOT process or handle these peppers if you are wearing contact lenses!!! Take out your contacts FIRST and DO NOT HANDLE them for a few DAYS after processing the peppers!!!

This is experience talking.

I nearly lost my eyesight, and that was just with the more mild jalapeno peppers.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

make some pepper jelly


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

Made pickled serrano and jalapenos last night... tonight is Habanero and Peach Jam.... One more night of something before I leave town for 4 days... have to try some of these.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Whatever you do, don't cook them then put them in a blender (was making hell fire hot sauce with chocolate habs) and when done blending, open the lid outside and AWAY from your face!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Hubby picked our habanero and jalapeno pepper plants clean...making his famous hot ketchup...and running me out of the kitchen...and the doors are wide open...LOL


----------

